# Test kits



## JonRivers (25 Aug 2019)

Hi,

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good set of test kit?

also i have some Salifert test kits from my marine tank, will these work the same?

Many thanks!


----------



## ian_m (25 Aug 2019)

Please read before wasting money on test kits.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/what-about-test-kits.52487/


----------



## Edvet (26 Aug 2019)

I know marine tanks thrive on testing, freshwater is a complete other beast though. Most marine values are in the same range and so test are far more trustworthy, fresh water values can differ hugely making test far more unreliable ( the 'easy'consumer tests, a waterlab can do them fine). Hence the Estimative Index in which we add plenty ( cheap with dry powders) and do large waterchanges to keep values from creeping up to much.
In lower light/less plants we add less ferts, or use Darrel's "Duckweed index".


----------



## JonRivers (26 Aug 2019)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## JonRivers (26 Aug 2019)

Apart from No2, No3, Ph and Ammonia is there anything else worth testing for Ian?


----------



## alto (26 Aug 2019)

Just select kits that include reference standards, eg, Seachem Nitrogen 

Check the fine print (or contact technical support) as to whether kits you have are suitable for freshwater use, some are, some aren’t 

Hobby test kits are a breeze to use, and can be reasonably precise and “accurate enough” 
But 
they are only as good as the operator 

Check your water supplier for tap parameters - most have some online data (and more detailed information available upon request) - as that will give you a known starting point 

I fail to see why the range of possible freshwater values would generate inaccurate results ... any time you measure an endpoint parameter for a kit, standard procedure is to then dilute the sample with RO water and test the dilutions 

I rarely test my tanks (anymore) - fish behaviour/activity is generally sufficient (but also depends on a level of experience), I do keep some 5in1 etc test strips at hand so I can check tap vs tank parameters


----------



## JonRivers (26 Aug 2019)

I like the idea of 'calibrating' a test kit with RO, im surprised that is not something I picked up from the marine hobby.

Interesting point.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Aug 2019)

Hi all, 





alto said:


> any time you measure an endpoint parameter for a kit, standard procedure is to then dilute the sample with RO water and test the dilutions


That is the important bit, which-ever test kit you use. 





JonRivers said:


> I like the idea of 'calibrating' a test kit with RO, im surprised that is not something I picked up from the marine hobby.


Fresh water is a bit different in that it varies from really soft and ion deficient (black-water) to hard and carbonate buffered (Rift Lakes etc.).

One of the advantages of salt water, in terms of testing, is that it is really salty and carbonate buffered. It also doesn't differ much in composition all over the world's oceans, so you always have a known number of chlorine (Cl-) ions etc. which you can factor into the test kit.

Have a look at @alto's comments towards the bottom of page 2. of <"Best way to cycle......"> , the whole thread is worth a read if you have time.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Blanky Tweed (12 Sep 2019)

JonRivers said:


> Apart from No2, No3, Ph and Ammonia is there anything else worth testing for Ian?



Chlorine/Chloramine

Bigger killers than ammonia IMO. 

Also, be wary of using Salifert ammonia kit on freshwater. It gives a low reading regardless.


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Sep 2019)

JonRivers said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good set of test kit?
> 
> ...



Hi Jon,

Choice of test kits is obviously determined by what you have in your tank(s). By which, I mean - plants, fish, shrimps, snails and anything else that I may have overlooked. And I am fully aware that many people do not use test kits. But I'm a firm believer in using them. As regards using Salifert marine test kits for freshwater tanks, I cannot answer that question. Unfortunately, the Salifert web site will not help you at all. The last time I looked at their site (about two weeks ago), their freshwater test kit section was 'Under Construction'. It's being saying that for over a year!

So, what's in your tank?

JPC


----------



## JonRivers (12 Sep 2019)

Hi Jay, 

Thanks for you reply. I'm still only marine at the moment, just doing as much research as possible at the moment.

I intend to get started with the fresh water next month

Cheers!


----------



## jaypeecee (28 Sep 2019)

JonRivers said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> Thanks for you reply. I'm still only marine at the moment, just doing as much research as possible at the moment.
> 
> ...



Hi Jon,

Please keep us updated.

JPC


----------



## JonRivers (28 Sep 2019)

Nothing to update at the moment


----------



## alto (28 Sep 2019)

Blanky Tweed said:


> Also, be wary of using Salifert ammonia kit on freshwater. It gives a low reading regardless.



Are you using the “Freshwater” version?

While some kits work with both marine & freshwater, some do not


----------



## X3NiTH (29 Sep 2019)

To measure Phosphate in freshwater I use the Salifert PO₄ Profi Test Kit, it appears to indicate where I expect it to when calibrated. I have to add that the tank water I use it on (testing for phosphate depletion when extending water changes) has water remineralised to around 8dKH which is in the marine range for carbonate hardness.


----------

